# To my fellow diesel brothers. Read me



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Look what I can do

View attachment 201849


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

If your near northern new jersey and need a Regen or help I now have the ability on our cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very cool! Is this something we can buy as regular consumers, or is it cost prohibitive?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

you can buy diesel but its costs i was getting into the area of not being to service certain cars including mine so i did a full update and now have asin and euro capabilities

but what pushed me to get it was the clean diesel capabilities on gm/wv/audi etc


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So it's more a tool for a full mechanic's shop rather than an individual?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

you can buy it for yourself but at list of 4 k plus 1k for euro its not a cheap toy (i didnt pay thats though)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, that's definitely what I would call "cost prohibitive"  but it at least means that tech will probably eventually trickle down to the cheaper and handheld units.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

OP what you have is pretty cool, I assume it would work on 2015 CTD as well. Just as a silly side note, don't we have some Diesel Sisters on here as well? Just sayin:grin:


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

yes 2015 as well


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What model snap on scanner? Looks like mine but they all look the same. Mine was like $6500 Canadian.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Solus edge version 16.2. Was able to turn on hvac afterblow


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Solus edge version 16.2. Was able to turn on hvac afterblow


we have a solus as well, will have to check what version we have.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

The older one I have is a solus pro. The ultra replaced that and now the edge replaces the ultra. The good thing is I can work on euro and not turn away work


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> OP what you have is pretty cool, I assume it would work on 2015 CTD as well. Just as a silly side note, *don't we have some Diesel Sisters on here as well? *Just sayin:grin:


We did, but she's persona non grata as she lemon law'D her CTD . Just sayin!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Yeah, that's definitely what I would call "cost prohibitive"  but it at least means that tech will probably eventually trickle down to the cheaper and handheld units.


Better yet would be a "hacked" App on the MyLink Touchscreen. I can dream, right...?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

mp81 next thing your going to want is taking our cars to the dealer and they actually know how to diag and fix them


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Awesome, wish you were closer.
I hope you to have more work and pleasant customers.
Cheers.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> mp81 next thing your going to want is taking our cars to the dealer and they actually know how to diag and fix them


Ours hasn't been too clueless, thankfully. 

Then again - there is quite the population of diesel trucks where I live. That might help.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll have to fool with my scanner a bit and see what it does


----------

